# New version released: Java Switcher for 1.8.0_112 and Windows x64 only



## -SourceSkyBoxer- (30. Okt 2016)

Hello everyone, 
I have starting version for Java 1.8.0_112 
You can read readme.txt from ssb-jswitcher-1.0.zip
Thanks PS: old theard should to remove because I can't edit....


----------



## mrBrown (30. Okt 2016)

"Error (403)"


----------



## -SourceSkyBoxer- (30. Okt 2016)

Hello my link went wrong that is why I fixed link
Sorry my file has wrong alert. My file is clean!!!!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Flown (30. Okt 2016)

Well, would you be so kind to show us your code? I'm never going to open any exe-files, if I don't know what it is about.


----------



## -SourceSkyBoxer- (30. Okt 2016)

Click exe and wait console shows than type "32" or "64"! I think you joke me? I say trust...

I show you again... 





Type 32 or 64





That is like writer and cleaner for reg add and reg delete with Path to Java JDK Directory and JRE Directory from 2 different architectures
Code:
"
@title JavaSwitcher - 1.8.0_111
@echo off
:Ask
echo Would you like to switch 32 Bit or 64 Bit of Java Runtime Environment (32/64)
set INPUT=
set /P INPUT=Type input: %=%
If /I "%INPUT%"=="32" goto 32 
If /I "%INPUT%"=="64" goto 64
echo Incorrect input & goto Ask

:32
if exist "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_111\bin" (
    pathman /rs "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_111\bin"
    pathman /rs "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_111\bin"
    pathman /rs "C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0_111\bin"
    pathman /rs "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.8.0_111\bin"
)
pathman /as "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_111\bin"
pathman /as "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.8.0_111\bin"
echo Set 32 Bit version of Java Runtime Environment
echo and Java Development Kit!
goto cont

:64
if exist "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_111\bin" (
    pathman /rs "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_111\bin"
    pathman /rs "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_111\bin"
    pathman /rs "C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0_111\bin"
    pathman /rs "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.8.0_111\bin"
)
pathman /as "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_111\bin"
pathman /as "C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0_111\bin"
echo Set 64 Bit version of Java Runtime Environment!
echo and Java Development Kit!
goto cont
:cont"

pathman from Windows Resource Kits
bat file into exe "bat to exe converter"
I have embedded jswitcher pathman into iexpress and resourcehacker 

That is why It is simple executable


----------

